# Fishing Vacation



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

I got to spend 3 weeks around Ft Walton last year(May, Sept & Dec), visitting family. I'm definately coming back. I'm looking to buy a rod & reel for fishing bridges and piers in the area. I could go to BPS and let them talk me into WAY more than I need. If I could buy only 1 cost conscious set up what would it look like. I'd only fish a couple days each trip. I have a heavy 7' rod, older diawa reel, spooled with 20# mono I use for lake trout, seelhead, and coho here in the north. Any sugestions?
Mike


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

It depends on what your price is that youI want toto spend and what you want to go for.


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Under $100 and you would have to tell me what is normal. Drum and speckled trout are what I'd be most likely to fish for, but I'm not sure what I would be likely to run into. Would add to the tackle as I go.
Mike


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

What you have would do good for trout and drum , maybe a little heavy for trout.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

If the Diawa has a couple hundred yards of 20 I would use it for the pier, and get a 4300 or 4400 series inshore reel of some type for trout and reds.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

reds and drum tend to need heavier tackle and rods, versus trout can be caught on a setup good for larger bass. I would say a 2500-3000 spinning reel on a 7ft heavy rod with 15-20lb braid (and 20-30lb mono/copoly leader) would be good for trout.

For reds and drum, that usually needs thicker roads, bigger reels with more torque and line that is typically too thick for trout.


----------

